
Ask HN: Is Anybody Using React Fiber in Production? - huehehue
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;isfiberreadyyet.com -- so far so good, right? I&#x27;ve had it running in a production environment with heavy traffic for a couple of months now and it hasn&#x27;t catastrophically failed yet.<p>Are you waiting for the official release? What about your dependencies, or tightly coupled libs like React Router?<p>Would love to know how&#x2F;if it&#x27;s being used at the moment.
======
whatnotests
Nice - did you make any changes to your workflow, project organization or
build tooling?

~~~
huehehue
Not so much; it's more or less a drop-in replacement. Improvements to our
workflow and build tooling are needed, but we were able to make the switch
without changing much.

We do have our own patches scattered throughout core React stuff, so it was
tricky carrying those over. Also needed to build React from the commit
_before_ they destroyed React.PropTypes & React.createClass because many
third-party libs still need those.

~~~
whatnotests
Interesting-- that will definitely be something we deal with for some time.

An article from you and your team about what to do/not to do during the
migration and on the road ahead could be good PR and mutually beneficial to
all parties involved.

Hope you publish something when you can!

------
k__
Isn't React-Native based in it?

So I guess all Version >44 React-Native apps.

